# 1st Media Room (in rental house)



## ztwenty4door (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I usually just troll and gain knowlege off this forum but I figured I would show what I have done so far, and let some people see that you can have something in a rental house.

Room is a little more finished since these pics but the basic are all there still. 

PS3 slim
Fail-box 360 ELITE
Samsung BD1500 Blu-Ray player
Roku HD player (NETFLIX)
Harmon-Kardon 5.1 channel receiver
Klipsch gold series tower speakers (front)
Klipsch mono speaker (center)
Bose book self speakers (rear)
Velodyne 200watt Sub
BenQ 1080i HD projector VIA HDMI (running HDfury converter)
110' DIY screen painted Ultra Pure White (will be rebuilding a new screen this summer) 


















I like it, im only 26yrs old and have the bug. Im currently working on getting my carrer on track were I can make some more money and buy my own home soon. Then I will step up and do a proper screening room.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Bose speakers? 

Get a pair of Behringer 2030p's and you will have a much better setup. They are low cost, but very good quality.

Where are your speakers?


----------



## ztwenty4door (Dec 17, 2008)

speakers (klipsch)are not shown in that picture, they are flanked next to the screen now. Yeah the Bose speakers suck, they are there untill I get some B&W's. Here is a older pic with my first attempt at a media room.











and these are my next speakers I wanna get from my uncle if decides to sell them. Magnaplaners!!! 



















dont mind the drunk unlce, he was only in the picture for size reference.


----------

